# Training to go out alone on trails??



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I've never taught a horse to go out on trails alone so I thought i'd ask
those who have. 

Please dont say just get on and go, cause im not gonna lie.. I dont have the bravery to do that. LOL! Im to afraid of ANY horse, let alone Chance, thats not good alone on trails to take off throw me then run away and get hurt some how. Plus we are near roads unless you get to teh deeper trails and thats risky cause they go all around the town. Shes great when it comes to groups but I would like to go out on trails sometimes when people aren't around. You know?

I've been taking Chance on a lot of hand walks. 
Would ground driving on trails help??? That way their in front and get to see things with out having the human check it out first?? 

Any ideas would be great. The weather is amazing here so I dont want to keep the poor girl in the arena alot, and since I've got to explore the trails on little last week and see how much there is to do out there, like jumping ditches and cantering up and down feilds etc.. I LOVE it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't think you can teach a horse to go out alone, per se. I think good trail horses have a certain disposition, i.e. they're smart, independent, and willing. If they get buddy sour easily, need a lot of coaxing, or are slow to pick up on things, to me I wouldn't want it as a trail partner--but I'm a serious trail rider....for a once in awhile thing, I wouldn't be able to say for sure.

I'd think a good start would be to take her out on hand walks through the trails....its exercise for you, and you can familiarize her with the lay of the land, all of the funky sounds, low hanging branches, etc. As long as your trails aren't super woody and are clear from underbrush, I'd think ground driving her would also be fine.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

my best advice is to put a halter on your horse and lead it out on a trail. might mean you have to do a lot of walking yourself but its the best way to find out how your horse will go by itself without being in the saddle. take her everywhere you would if you were going to go for a ride. it will give you the oppurtunity to see how she will react to things, what things will spook her and whether or not she is herd bound.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I've taken her on many hand walk, but I dont think I've taken her to far from the barn to make her uncomfortable, so Ill give that a go possible tomorrow. 

Chance is usually one of the best trail horses in our group, shes willing to try anything. She will stay back away from the group as well like wont be up another horses butt. But thats not garentee how she is alone. 

Ill bring her out more away from the barn maybe even a walk down to the beach alone and see what happens. It include road crossings and such. Ill start ground driving her in teh arena and when she gets good at it we will take it to the trails! 

I think it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

This is kind of a long story but bear with me and it might be worth it. Two years ago I rode in a clinic with the great Ray Hunt. In the colt starting class one of teh men was a very well thought of pro trainer riding a big bay mare for a client. Every time that mare would make a quick move he would suck down in his seat and grab for his coiled lariet that was tied to his saddle in preparation for the explosion that he thought would come. Ray kept telling him he was scaring the mare into blowing up and that if he didn't quit grabbing that rope he should take it off and throw it away. When the man quit expecting the blow up the mare got softer and quieter.

The moral of this saga is that if you act like there is something special about riding outside by yourself your going to get into trouble. Just go for a ride and see how she does you might be suprised.


----------



## matzki (Mar 10, 2010)

I would first walk her and if she's calm get on and ride her. Of course near your barn and probably first for abot 10 or 15 minutes. If she's behaving good, you can increase that. If you can't handle it, you should get a confident rider to teach her.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Kevin I think that was a REALLY good point you made there. I know a month ago when I was always expecting her to take off on this on corner thats scary, I would tense and prepare for it.. which would make her want to take off cause she felt like there was somethin wrong.. now im like eh w/e.. if you spook, you spook... and not once did she even tense up or look at that scary corner. So Im thinking its the same thing like you said. 

Shes a sensative little mare so its more about the rider then whats around her I believe. 

I was thinking of starting to hand walk her, start letting her lead on trails, and if that goes well start her out alone.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I mostly trail ride by myself; so a horse that will hack out by itself is pretty much a requirement for me. 

It is not, IMO, something you can train into a horse, or for that matter, a rider, if the necessary qualities are not already there. 

The horse has to be a leader, or an alpha horse, not dependent, not barn bound or buddy sour. The correct type of horse is forward and easy to keep in front of your leg. 

If you have a horse with these qualities, and you put a tentative or tense rider on it, who doesn't take the alpha role, who holds their breath or startles easily, they will eventually persuade the horse that those noises in the bushes are cougars ready to pounce. 

Of my two current horses, the big chestnut gelding tends to be a little more mischievous and playful when out by himself, his natural smart aleck comes out, but he doesn't spook or shy and he's forward and relaxed. 

The little bay gelding, the husband/guest/child horse, will go out alone but he doesn't like it. He won't put a foot wrong but he'll yell for his barn buddies and turn back any chance he gets. I would not ride him out by himself on a regular basis, on an occasional basis he does fine. 

If your horse spooks, shies, props or is "looky" in the ring or when being ridden in a group, or if you're not a very secure, assertive rider, don't even try taking her out by herself.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with Maura, in that there needs to be certain qualities present that you can't train in. In front of the leg is the biggest one I think - you can get through just about anything if your horse is in front of your leg. 

If he has a lead horse, Bundy is about the best trail horse you can get. He'll go anywhere. He's the same by himself on the farm. 

But off the farm, he's horrible. He's obedient, but he does that horrible tippy-toe trot, and spools at everything. So our trails by ourself are limited to PC and back unless we have to - it's no fun for either of us!

Whereas Wildey is awesome by himself - no different than he is with others. 

I know you dont want to, but there really is no other way than just getting out there and trying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I too think it is the rider who is afraid and puts the fear in the horse. I ride alone constantly, I am bold myself so the horse picks up on this and is bold in return.
If you are not afraid of any horse then you should be ok to just go out and ride.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Ill bring her out more away from the barn maybe even a walk down to the beach alone and see what happens. It include road crossings and such. Ill start ground driving her in teh arena and when she gets good at it we will take it to the trails!
> 
> I think it will be a lot of fun.


I rode endurance for 10 years. Not many had horses as fit as mine to keep up so I had to do some riding alone.

We started hand walking away from the barn and I would get on after my horse quit calling to the barn buddies. At first we would do only a few miles. Eventually could hop on at the barn and do the whole 15 mile loop without an issue.

I love the brain cobweb clearing that a brisk 10 mile loop can do. However, I always let people know where I am going and when to expect me back. You just never know.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

maura said:


> The horse has to be a leader, or an alpha horse, not dependent, not barn bound or buddy sour. The correct type of horse is forward and easy to keep in front of your leg.


I really disagree with this statement, and maybe I'm taking out of context to not really understand what you mean.

I don't think the horse has to be a leader or alpha horse, but rather the horse needs to see the person as a leader or alpha horse. It doesn't matter where the horse stands in the herd dynamics of its pasture buddies. What really matters is that the person can establish the position of leader in the "herd" of one horse and one human. The horse will feel safe & secure, confident & willing when it is comfortable with the person as its alpha. 

I can take solo rides with each individual horse in my pasture. The dominant gelding who is stuck like glue to his donkey girlfriend. The young friendly gelding that is the bottom of the totem pole in the herd. The nervous show horse who is afraid of monsters in the ditches & never takes the lead on a group ride. I've established a leader role with each of the horses & they all respect what I ask them to do for me.

To the OP: You have to fix your own issues before you go out on solo rides. You have to be able to give your horse confidence. Your horse needs to be able to feel safe in your presence. I don't think this is a matter of training the horse, but more of training yourself.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I usually just hop on and go when I am going on a trail ride alone, when I did it with my new horse the first time she almost got me off the little ******! But I just kept on truckin and nothing ever happened, you can't expect your horse to trust you to take care of him if you don't trust that he trusts you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah i go out on my own  He is usually ok but can get a bit spokey. He doesnt turn and run or anything he just stops and looks so i need to give him a boost. I think if he had other horses with him he wouldnt do it. I would sort of compare his behaviour to napping because sometimes he turns and heads for home but never runs home! I think is hoping i am going to give in! He can be so stubbon though, there will be a car coming and he still wont move, can be a little embarassing lol!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

So it mostly just kinda comes down to getting out there. I know I dont have the best confidence in her when it comes to alone in open areas, so Ill start on ground then work my way. I deffinately agree with the statement, you can't expect your horse to trust you to take care of him if you don't trust that he trusts you. Its true. 

I have taken her around the property and 1/2 way around the paddocks alone and she did well. I was proud because we are right next to a fairly busy road. I chickened out and thought about all the bad stuff that could happen, and turned around. So like it was said, I need to work on me before expecting her to be okay out there if Im not. She is a lead mare in the pasture, or one of the higher horses. [if that matters] 

I can take the horse im training, Little, alone on trails and on the road because I know that hes been out and about [he was just a trail horse before I started working with him] On top of the I know his spook is just a lerch, where Chance I know her spooks can be major... OR they can just be little side steps, depends on the day.

Im glad I made this thread, I think it will help a few people.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Gottaride: I totally agree with you!!

Ridergirl: All I have to say is...that was a lot of 'trusts' in your post haha. But I agree with you too! I still have yet to take my girl out on trail solo. I'm not nervous about how she will do, just nervous about other things like, if there was a 'creeper' trying to creep on me or something rather. lol, I think I've seen too many scary movies with people going off in teh woods alone and never returning. :O


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

^^^^ 

Hahaha mentioning creepers!!

I was out with my friend on Little, and there were two guys liek following us, and they were dressed the same, one with a dog one without... GAH after 20 mins we finally galloped off away from them and lost them. BUT they met up with us when coming back... just standing there watching us walk by!! O.O We took off for home HAH

Fun times!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW! I would have galloped off too, screw that creeper sh*t lol. But luckily, I carry a gun, but still it's just the thought of someone following me or just staring at me. I just shivered lol. I've got the heeby-geebies now dude!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I forgot to mention. One time my aunt and I were riding our horses down the road that we always ride on and there was this hunter who came up to us and started talking to us, but he was weird cuz after he finished talking he kinda just stared for a minute and then repeated himself...really weird. I had my pistol on me, but he had a 12g so...not so sure who would have won that one haha. But yea, even if I go with people, I'm still just as nervous, if not MORE nervous.


----------



## 22ponygirl527 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just do what you need to in order to feel more comfortable, whether its hand walking or ground driving (I've been doing both for my girl) and/ or desensitization to spooky stuff. But, eventually you'll have to get on and do it.
Mary Wanless says to help ease tension , to inhale and exhale in time with your horse's hoofbeats(say you breath in 8 steps, breathe out 8 steps & so on)- it really helps you stay focused and ready. And you can do it while riding or doing groundwork! 
I rode my girl off the property (the whole loop!) this week, but I was kind of chicken- I had my friend ride with me. Nothing happened. Next, I need to introduce her to the other trails (*heart races just thinking about it*), but I think I'll ground drive her around them first..... 
Wishing you good luck and happy trails!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Riding alone is a huge issue for me, but I think you need to be able to if you go on trail rides. What if you have to go back for help because the person you are with is hurt?
I have been working on this in particular with the trainer and my horse. First make sure your horse is very responsive to your hands. In other words, if you ask your horse to give to the bit will she always do so. Basically then you know if your horse does spook you can bring it right back to you and go along with your ride. You know your horse will never get out of control because if you ask it to Whoa she will automatically tuck and stop. Does that make sense? Then go for SHORT rides alone, and have a PLAN. An exact line of riding, around that tree, into that puddle, two circles at that fence line etc. Keeps you focused and keeps your horse listening to you. Have a relaxed rein but short enough that you can stop a spin or bolt and then... trust your horse  It doesn't hurt to start out on warm days after you have loped your horse for awhile in the arena too. If your horse spooks a little, smile, say yee ha that was fun and we did great, and that helps you relax. Any opinions on what I have written would be appreciated by me because, like I say, this is my major thing I am working on this summer.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

GottaRide, 

I've rethought that answer. I think you're right, I think the horse's perception of you as alpha and their trust in you is much more important that where they are in the herd hierarchy.

I've had horses that were in the middle of the herd order that were perfectly fine to hack out alone, and one who was the alpha in the herd who was miserable to ride out alone. With my current horses, it's the second in command who's the better trail horse. The alpha is the one who calls and worries the entire time. 

I think there's some other factors we haven't pinned down as well, but forward, bold, in front of your leg, not herd or barn bound, and trusting of the rider are all in there as well. 

As far as the OP is concerned, nothing I've read over this particular horse leads me to believe this is a good idea.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Maura dont start with if its a good idea or not please. If you've read my newest post you'd find out other wise. I mean I know shes not gonna be an angel but I dont want to try. She needs lots of miles and experience and the only way shes gonna get it is by getting out there. Right?

Juniper - Thanks a lot for that response a lot of great ideas! Im deffinately gonna start working on immediate stops, and emergency stops in teh area so i KNOW for sure I have a chance if she wants to bolt.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Maura dont even start with if its a good idea or not please. If you've read my newest post you'd find out other wise.


I'm sure there are many members who are thinking the same thing as Maura. It would be proper post a link to the thread you are referring to.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Most likely.. but I still dont want this to be a negtive post about Chance 

Heres the link:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/1st-ride-mont-1-2-d-51500/


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Whoa! I think you have me confused with another member. I don't think I've ever posted about you or your horse before. So, I don't know where "don't even start" comes from. I have *read* some of your threads, though, and from what I've gleaned from that, this:



> the horse's perception of you as alpha and their trust in you...
> but forward, bold, in front of your leg, not herd or barn bound, and trusting of the rider are all in there as well. ​




this doesn't accurately describe where you are with your horse. 

If it does, my apologies, more power to you and enjoy your trail ride. 
​


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

-confused!- 

Who are you talking to??


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

You. 

I'm responding to this:



> Maura dont start with if its a good idea or not please.


----------



## Nero (Mar 5, 2010)

Easiest way is probably to get on her, ride her for a min down the road and turn around and come back. Keep making it longer till you get more confidence


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> I'm sure there are many members who are thinking the same thing as Maura. It would be proper post a link to the thread you are referring to.


What I was thinking was "FINALLY, she's going to quit screwing around and get some rides on her". Then there was alot of talk about hand walking and ground driving and I knew that was not going to happen. I don't mean that to sound nasty either. You need to do what you need to do to feel safe but I think tiptoeing around this horse might be the worst thing you can do for her. There comes a time when you have to fish or cut bait. If you can't ride her *anywhere you need to go* then get rid of her and get something you can ride.Maybe that time isn't here yet but it has to be rapidly approaching.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

She gets ridden on trails all the time, just not alone. So Its not like she hasnt been on trails before. Ive brought her alone down teh drive way then headed 1/2 way around the paddocks and she did well. So we will go from there. 

Im more confident then I use to be so I think I can do it one I just get on and go. I agree with teh tiptoeing. If you do that she knows shes got you and only escalates what shes doing. If you take charge and such her right now she will behave accordingly. 

Ill bring her out saturday or sunday.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

As a few people already said, it's not something you can "train" into a horse, you just have to do it, and they'll learn as they go. So, as mentioned, hand walk her all over the place.

However, I would not ground drive Chance. If she did decide to throw a big fit or spook, you will be hard pressed to keep your lines organized, and both of you safe. Plus, if she were to spook and leap backwards... and you were behind her.... 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I think what all of you are referring to as in front of the leg may relate somewhat to what my trainer said as well. Before I headed out for my first forays onto the trail alone I had to be sure my horse knew he had to respond quickly when asked for any forward movement. We have worked a lot in lessons on going forward. I had no idea that was a critical part of staying safe. As important as slowing down and stopping, correct? So the advice you are getting is pretty consistent.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol ricci you made a great point about the ground driving. I think ill save that for a later date!

Thanks everyone for the great advice, I think I got what I needed to get Chance out there and get some experience.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I just want to make an adjustment to my last post.

I wouldn't ground drive her on the trails. I think it's a great thing to do in the arena. =] Good luck!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thankss


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

totally agree with ricci. ground driving is a fantastic way to teach and work through any problems you may be having in the saddle. much safer to work through stuff on the ground sometimes


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

You guys ever have a horse blow up while driving. I mean no shafts, no buggy and get a horse spinning a 360 and totally tie the reins in a knot?

It doeesn't work. I have plastic shafts and those are what I use to break buggy horse . Yes I do drive horses sometimes but either in the arena or a solid horse.

I would never drive a horse on the trial or one that isn't reliable outside in the open.

Again have one spin a 360 in panic and see where it gets you.
If you want a trail horse then go out under saddle and just do it. If you are too weak to just ride then maybe trail riding is not for you.

It would be interesting to see how many rider here are actually afraid of their horse in a bad situation???:lol:


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

I agree with Kevin, you get what you expect. It doesn't mean that if you are a confident rider, you will have the perfect horse the first time out, but that horse will rise to your expectations over time. I personally have never had a horse that I couldn't ride out alone. It may not be the best trailride at first, but as their confidence grows in you as the leader, they will learn to go wherever you ask without question.

The other day, my husband and I went for a ride that I affectionately titled "riding with bevis and butthead". I took out my greenie, and he took his most recent project, an extremely insecure gelding that had been completely messed up physically and mentally by an NH follower. We talked about taking one of our solid trail horses with one of the newbies, but we'd done that and found that they were following the others instead of learning from their own experiences. The ride started out slow and "stuttery". They crossed water, saw animals, crossed thick trails and rough footing, scared the stuff out of each other a few times, and finally settled in. We loaded them up, brought them home, and took out two decent trail horses (the same horses) the next day. It wasn't a fun ride that first time, but they both learned to find confidence in the rider, since interestingly enough, they weren't at all concerned about each other. They still have a lot to learn, as neither are "born leaders", but that is what we get to create.

For your horse to trust you, you must first trust yourself. Stay relaxed, laugh often, and have fun.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I've never started a baby that hasn't been on the trial alone within the first week. As soon as I am sure I have a hold on a new youngster we open the gate to the round pen and out he goes, alone. This is usually within the first 3 or 4 days but from then on he runs trial or trains in the open fields.
Confident trail horses comes from confident riders.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Very well said Flitterbug. I'm also in the process of getting Walka accustomed to going out on the trail alone. When he goes out with experienced trail horses he definitely feels their calm energy. However, he does take the lead most time, and will look to me to keep him safe. Now we're going out alone and he is doing quite well, just a few moments of "oh dear we should turn and go back, right?" on his part. But, I just keep him busy and stay CALM. 

HAF, perhaps just taking Chance on a small section of trail and working her there and then adding more trail will work better for you and her. Just because you may have , let's say, 2 miles of trails available, doesn't mean you have to ride the two miles all at once. Maybe a 1/4 of mile at a time, and building. Just a thought.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First, I tried to do all this desensitizing (some people find stupid  ): going over the tarp, around barrels, cones, and other "scary" things I could put up in ring. 

As for actual trail ride.... 
With Jemma, I asked my friend (who is a good rider and has a VERY quiet horse) to go with me for the first ride in her life. It was just walk, but it was a tough one: big water crossing (and that was the worst one, but my friend helped me out), going over the dirt, bridge, streams, etc. LOTS of new experience. After that I just started to go by myself. I also tried to use any opportunity to put more miles on her riding with other people, but somehow she prefers rides just by herself. She can go her speed and not worry about someone tailgating her and seems more relaxed then with other horses. 

With Kiara.... I was too afraid to ride her on trails (because she's unfortunately very spooky, nervous and very fast, not the best combo), so I started to hand walk her. She actually loved it. I made her cross the bridges, dirt, water, but from ground. After 2-3 hand-walking trail rides I got on and rode (by myself).


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

With this particular horse, I would practice, practice, practice the one rein stop....first at a walk and up from there. Since she has been known to run off and because she will be crossing highway if she turns and bolts for home, then I would make sure the brakes are good on that mare. While I have found that hand walking is beneficial to our relationship, I feel that my horse views hand walking in an entirely different way as being ridden. I can hand walk him by a scary object 100 times and him be totally calm and then come by it while riding and he acts like that is the first time he has seen it. Now, that could be just my horse is a goof ball, IDK, I'm not a trainer or anything...just a trail rider. So IDK if your horse will be the same way or not. There is a common knowledge among trail riders (maybe among all riders, but IDK I just know trail people), every time you take your horse on a trail and maker her mind and don't let her run back to the barn, she will come back a better horse. I think you will both learn a lot and have a lot of fun.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

sandy2u1 said:


> With this particular horse, I would practice, practice, practice the one rein stop....first at a walk and up from there. Since she has been known to run off and because she will be crossing highway if she turns and bolts for home, then I would make sure the brakes are good on that mare. While I have found that hand walking is beneficial to our relationship, I feel that my horse views hand walking in an entirely different way as being ridden. I can hand walk him by a scary object 100 times and him be totally calm and then come by it while riding and he acts like that is the first time he has seen it. Now, that could be just my horse is a goof ball, IDK, I'm not a trainer or anything...just a trail rider. So IDK if your horse will be the same way or not. There is a common knowledge among trail riders (maybe among all riders, but IDK I just know trail people), every time you take your horse on a trail and maker her mind and don't let her run back to the barn, she will come back a better horse. I think you will both learn a lot and have a lot of fun.


You put too much faith in the one rein stop. The first time you need it there will be a deep ditch on one side and an old page wire fence on the other and there goes your one rein stop.
If a horse does get a head of steam up going down a trail you will not find the place to circle or even pull off the trail so you better be able to stop the horse while holding him straight.
If a snaffle doesn't do it move up to something that will.
Never ride a horse out that you can't shut down immediately.
Under the worst conditions you should still have control of your animal.
What if this horse takes off running, you have no control and he burst out of a bush onto a busy highway???
Never ride without full control and if you need to bit the horse for that control so be it, but have control.
A severe bit and I don't know what that is , is still gentle in a pair of soft hands.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

With my guys I have always taken them out in a group and then lessened the people in the group and then you are eventually down to you and another person. When there is only two of you make your horse lead and put her in the position that she has to face everything first. Then try and take her out on her own. I have just thrown horses out there and rode them by there self the first time but yet again that goes back to disposition. Neither of my guys are followers. They like to lead and be the first one threw anything so they could care less if another horse is around. However if you get a horse that likes to follow and hang back you have to start pushing them to be in the front and to be the first horse to face anything that comes up. It builds there confidence gradually but gives you the chance if you have one more rider to feel a little safer.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> You put too much faith in the one rein stop. The first time you need it there will be a deep ditch on one side and an old page wire fence on the other and there goes your one rein stop.​




​
I'd put my horse in the ditch or the fence either one if I thought my horse was about to run into a worse situation. Maybe you are right about me putting to much faith in the one rein stop. I did have to use it on my horse once, but at the time I didn't know any other way. Although it didn't stop him completely...he was panicking, it did give me about 3 seconds for my brain to kick in and take control of the situation. The OP has a horse that has been known to bolt for home even in a group situation. So if you think that the one rein stop is the wrong thing to do, please tell the OP what you think she should do in case the horse does bolt for home. I know that a harsher bit may help, but a truly panicked horse may need something else. That's where the one rein stop comes in at in my opinion. I love my horse with all my heart, but if he is bolting out of control, I will jerk his *** around in a heart beat....I don't care what's in the way. The OP's horse will suddenly bolt, even when things seem fine. She needs a way to shut her down. She won't have to do it but a time or two and her horse will know better.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I prefer the pulley stop, one rein clamped short to the crest of the neck and pull on the other. But I much prefer both reins in the same hand, pull up sharply and then take the other hand and clamp both reins under the same hand to the crest of the neck. The horse tries lifting his head and actually pulls himself.

That said I have never had a horse run that I couldn't just stop with sheer force or skill.
I don't beleive in anyone riding out on a horse they can't stop and I see it far too often. The girl afraid to hurt her horse so she rides in a snaffle that the horse can run through. Stupid.

Put a big curb in that horses mouth, treat it very gentle, no bit is harsh in soft hands but when the time comes, WHEN the horse bolts for home or anywhere else hit it with all the strength you have in your back, your legs , hit it hard slidding it on it's butt, yell, get mad but release as soon as the horse stops, maybe jerk it a time or two to show your displeasure and then carry on.
Teach the horse respect for you, teach it that it can not run away with you ever.
You will get a far lighter , responsive horse doing it this way.
Curb bit, tight curb chain, soft hands until the time to not be soft happens.
Down the road you can go back to your snaffle.
Personally for most I have little use for the snaflle. I feel it makes harder mouthed horses, disrespectful horses because you hang on the bit.

As for putting the horse into a page wire fence?? There is little worst things that you can do to him. It will spell disaster for him.
Try the curb, try a tom thumb, cheap and far more control.


Give my idea a chance?? What do you have to loose???
Ride safe


----------



## 22ponygirl527 (Mar 11, 2010)

RiosDad said:


> The girl afraid to hurt her horse so she rides in a snaffle that the horse can run through. Stupid.


Wow, you'd probably think I was nuts for using a hackamore for all my riding!:lol:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

22ponygirl527 said:


> Wow, you'd probably think I was nuts for using a hackamore for all my riding!:lol:


I rode for 20 plus years bitless but _I knew how to use one plus I always had well broke horses. NO horse would run through me._
_That said the girl cleaning for us weekends ended up bailing off a horse at a full run because she was riding bitless and couldn't control the horse._
_Her horse is now on 3 weeks stall rest and 6 months layoff because it hit a page wire fence and was seriously injured._

_If your horse can run through your hackamore then yes you are nuts to ride out bitless._
_Who is more important?? YOu or your horse???_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Actually the hackamore I use (also called an english hack sometimes called a mechanical hack) will stop my girl short. It must be used correctly and adjusted properly, but all I do is lift my reins and direct my hand back an inch or so and she immediately listens for how much or little down transition I want. 

I'd love to use one on Walka, but with his "special issue" (Rhyes nose) I can't because of the cluster of nerves across the bridge of his nose causes spasms with any pressure there. I am looking to transition him into a curb, hopefully this season. He is super light and responsive in his snaffle, and I feel he is ready to transition to a curb.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I am going to invite the attention of the "boo, hiss" crowd. Horses are forever, I know you love your horse and sometimes she is great blah,blah, blah. How long have you been riding this bloody horse for? Instead of just getting on and being able to go for a ride and enjoy yourself you seem to be a nervous, nuerotic mess. Oh Please sell the **** horse, find something within your capabilities that will teach you the joys of horse riding. Aren't you sick of being scared yet? Better yet, go for a ride with the chick who reckons she carries a gun and when you have had enough of your horse get her to shoot it.

Sorry I know I am being snarky but really? Endless threads of the trials and tribulations of Chance. The funny thing is you could sell her to a confident rider and the horse would probably excel and never know a another days nervousness in it's life.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

22ponygirl527 said:


> Wow, you'd probably think I was nuts for using a hackamore for all my riding!:lol:


Sidepull/hackamore/bitless is not for every horse - it depends on horse a lot. I started both mine in mildest possible sidepull. Then progresses to the bit. One of the reasons my nervous jumpy VERY fast paint was controlled very poor with it (plus she didn't like the pull on nose and rather preferred bit). Also I don't think the sidepull gives a very clear signals to the horse.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

kiwigirl said:


> I am going to invite the attention of the "boo, hiss" crowd. Horses are forever, I know you love your horse and sometimes she is great blah,blah, blah. How long have you been riding this bloody horse for? Instead of just getting on and being able to go for a ride and enjoy yourself you seem to be a nervous, nuerotic mess. Oh Please sell the **** horse, find something within your capabilities that will teach you the joys of horse riding. Aren't you sick of being scared yet? Better yet, go for a ride with the chick who reckons she carries a gun and when you have had enough of your horse get her to shoot it.
> 
> Sorry I know I am being snarky but really? Endless threads of the trials and tribulations of Chance. The funny thing is you could sell her to a confident rider and the horse would probably excel and never know a another days nervousness in it's life.


 
AMEN!!!!I don't need to say anything else.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> AMEN!!!!I don't need to say anything else.


I third this motion


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

:lol: You made me laugh with that one. You did make a very valid point about when riding stops being fun though.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Chance is being sold to a new home anyways. 

The trainer at my barn whos worked with horses for 30 yrs [training] wont even get on Chance. We had a LONG talk today and she thinks its something in Chances "upstairs" thats out of her own control. Shes watched me work with Chance and the other horses and she said its nothing to do with me nor my seat. Chance is just plain not stable. She said basically.. if Chance was her horse she would have been put down a long time ago because shes a danger to herself and I guess who ever gets on her. Which I dont agree but... maybe its because im attached to her. My BO even agreed. My BO said I was talented with horses but Chance was just over my head, and even hers. Basically Chance needs someone whos not afraid to die basically LOL. 

But I know someone who may take her for free and see what they want to do with her and if I ever want to buy her back I can.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Basically Chance needs someone whos not afraid to die basically LOL.


Hilarious.
No, Chance needs someone who isn't afraid to step up as the leader and give discipline where it is necessary, as well as being more sensitive about lameness/thorough about health issues. You don't seem to be either of these things, and thus I support her being sold.

As for the OP, I strongly resent you trying to take her alone. Both you and her do not seem to be mentally fit for that kind of work together.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

But I know someone who may take her for free and see what they want to do with her and if I ever want to buy her back I can.[/QUOTE]
You are smart to take this option. A lot of people don't realize how lucky they are to find someone "willing" to take a problem horse for free and they will keep the horse for years thinking they should be able to sell it. With my first wacky problem horse, not only did we give her away for free, but we delivered her, happily!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I have NEVER thought of this. I have always just gone out on trail with whatever horse I had and never thought twice about it. Green broke, well broke I just did it and never really had any problems.

I didn't know you had to train them to do it.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I have NEVER thought of this. I have always just gone out on trail with whatever horse I had and never thought twice about it. Green broke, well broke I just did it and never really had any problems.
> 
> I didn't know you had to train them to do it.


Uh, me either. Any of my youngsters or horses that I was retraining I just hopped on and went. The third time I rode my 2 1/2 yo was with six other people going down dirt roads with cows, turkeys, ginneys, sulkies, cars, tractors, lots of dogs, whatever. And most of the time she is the leader of the pack. My 12 yo app. I trail rode him alone before I ever rode him around another horse. I dont know, theres alot people that says its stupid and alot that says thats the only way to do it but the point is you have to do it sometime. If you dont show your leadership on the ground, you wont have it in the saddle. If you dont have leadership you dont have trust or respect therefore you are not going to have a good trail horse. My appy will go threw anything, and I mean anything, I point his head up. Hills straight up or straight down, swamps, rivers, canyons, ocean, doesnt matter if I say go he puts the trust in me and he goes.


----------

